# 5 week old Goat with dark almost red urine



## tillyerin (Dec 14, 2021)

I've got a 5 week old goat who two days ago had to go to the vet for diarrhoea and a fever and was not acting himself. The vets gave him some oral medication and some shots while we were there and sent me home with some more which I have gave yesterday and he's been himself again, very vocal and jumping about. Could almost forget he was sick!
I have now noticed today when I went in to feed him that one of the puppy pads had very dark urine, rusty almost red colour and double checked it was him by placing another puppy pad under him while he was peeing and his was rusty/red colour. He doesn't seem to be in pain at all and is acting completely normal and am wondering if maybe this could be due to all the medication he's been on and maybe dehydration as he didn't eat/drink at all the day he went to the vet?

What do you all think/recommend?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

Is he on the bottle?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

Ok actually never mind. I was thinking it could be something else but realize your situation is different.. ummm.. it could possibly be due to all the medication.. umm.. I would suggest you call the vet and ask them abt it if you haven’t already?


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

Some type of plants can cause red urine... but not sure if your 5 wk old goat is already eating plantsif that would be the case tho, their is no reason to worry


----------

